# Cyp pubescens progression photos



## parvi_17 (May 22, 2007)

I thought it might be cool to post some progression photos for Cyp pubescens over the next week or so. These plants look beautiful as they leaf out. The plant shown below is still relatively young but it's one of the prettiest clones I have, and one of the most vigorous.




This photo was taken one week ago.




This one was taken 4 days later.




Another 4 days later, this is what it looks like (today).

I'll continue updating on this thread. I hope you'll all enjoy this as much as I am!

Joe


----------



## smartie2000 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the photos  please do update us...

Appearantly it was snowing in close by cities, and there will be frost tommorrow...
I threw a bag over my parviflorum, I don't know how they are with frost


----------



## parvi_17 (May 24, 2007)

Well I've never had frost problems with these... if it's in flower though the flowers would likely be damaged had you not covered it.

Joe


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice sequence of photos.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2007)

An update would be nice. Also, it's hard to tell the size w/out a reference..


----------



## parvi_17 (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, I posted this such a long time ago, I'd forgotten about it! Time really goes by! Sorry guys I posted the final pic in this thread: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3956
The growths in the first pic were about 2.5" tall, and by the last pic they were around 5" tall. The plant, once in flower, reached a height of 11". It took about three weeks to flower from emergence.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2007)

Ahhh, very nice. Thanx.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 6, 2007)

Lovely - great photos!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice photos!

Ramon


----------

